# 열이 있나 이마를 짚어 보다



## 82riceballs

Hi guys,

I found this sentence in Naver dictionary when I searched 짚어 보다:
열이 있나 이마를 *짚어 보다*

I was wondering if people actually talk like this in real life? Do you ever say stuff like this?

It would seem to me that you would need to add something like 싶어서 or 해서 in there, like so:
열이 있나 싶어서/해서 이마를 짚어 보다.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> I was wondering if people actually talk like this in real life? Do you ever say stuff like this?


 Yes, it's more likely to be heard when there are no thermometer around a sick person who is coming down with a fever, a cold, or flu. 



82riceballs said:


> It would seem to me that you would need to add something like 싶어서 or 해서 in there, like so:
> 열이 있나 싶어서/해서 이마를 짚어 보다.


 It makes no difference whether they are added after 있나 or not. They are just optional here.


----------



## dhchong

Consider that the full text is '열이 있나 (보려고) 이마를 짚어 보다.'
The '보려고' can be ommited.

열이 있나 보다.   pronounced: 열이 있나~보다.  In this case, `보다' is a kind of auxiliary verb and it means guessing.
열이 있나 보다.   pronounced: 열이 있나v보다.   In this case, `보다' is a verb and it means to check. So ''열이 있나 (보려고)'
                          is conjugated form of this case.

이마를 짚어 보다. Here '보다' means to try.

I'm a native korean, but sometimes even for me, korean is difficult.

Do you have anything to comment Mr. Kross?  If any, I welcome your comments.


----------



## 82riceballs

I see. I guess I'm trying to figure out when you can and cannot omit the 보다/하다/싶다.

Maybe you can omit it only when the verb that should be there is 보려고?

인도카레인가 가 봤더니 한국식 이도카레였어. --> sounds fine b/c 보려고 can be omitted, right?
인도카레인가 막상 가 보니까 한국식 인도카레였어. --> this sounds weird b/c 했는데/싶었는데 can't be omitted, right?

But these are just my conjectures. Any help is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## 0396

I think your theory works. I can't comment on the corect grammar and the reasoning behind it in detail but I can give you some example sentences that I might say myself. 

인도카레인가 하고 가봤더니 한국식 인도카레였어.
인도카레인가 했는데 막상 가보니(까) 한국식 인도 카레더군.
인도카레인가 싶었는데 막상 가보니 한국식 인도카레더라. 
인도카레인가 해서 한번 가봤는데/가봤더니 한국식 인도카레였어. 

I just used different endings at random. 

Hope this helps.

PS. Oops, your theory works if the first sentence works without 하고 or anything that can replace it, right? 

내 책인가 봤더니 니 책이더라. 
12번 버스인가 봤더니 21번 이더라.

I'd say these sound pretty natural. But there's somehting about 인도카레 sentence that makes it a little less natural. It might be that it has "가"봤더니 while mine has just 봤더니.


----------

